# Best tool for stripping wall paper?



## imported_Alan (Jul 9, 2004)

I've found that if you use a sponge and warm water it makes it easier, but it still takes time.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I haven't gotten to try it but on some of the home shows the recommend adding some fabric softener to the warm water.


----------



## yates (Mar 29, 2005)

*wallpaper removal*

yup you should use a steamer it beats the sponge and water hands down.Ive got a bosch steamer but they are all the same basic design.Be warned though .......i should wear a good pair of gloves, the steam/water coming out could scolled/burn.Also get a good wallpaper scraper . And thirdley dont keep the steam on the walls for too long as you may damage the plaster on the walls..i usually start at the bottom of the wall and slowley work up with the scraper under the steamer when you get it right its great...but ........good luck,and be safe.


----------

